# Suchen grossen Jahres Wandkalender



## maxi (18 Dezember 2008)

sollte 1m - 1,2m höhe haben und schön breit


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Dezember 2008)

ich bin 1,85 meter hoch und manchmal auch schön breit

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> sollte 1m - 1,2m höhe haben und schön breit


 
warst du nicht auf der Messe ??????????? tausende hättest du da bekommen.... und jeder Vertreter der sein November bei uns aufschlägt hat auch ein "Laserschwert" dabei.....


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2008)

wir haben noch welche übrig:
http://www.buehner-kalender.de/werb...lender/lk12.php?uebersicht=landkartenkalender

natürlich von uhltronix.... ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2008)

1,39x0,79 is aber nich das was maxi sich vorstellt ... aber ich hätte da noch irgendwo fingermalfarbe, damit kann maxi sich einen an die wand malen


----------



## MW (18 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> sollte 1m - 1,2m höhe haben und schön breit



@Maxi: willst du mit dem riesen ding deine Bude neu Tapezieren ??

mir fällt grad mal so auf, dass ich auch noch keinen neuen Kalender hab  



> warst du nicht auf der Messe ??????????? tausende hättest du da bekommen....



*ACK*  Nur blöd wenn man da mitn Zug dahin gefahren ist (so wie ich :|), kommt nicht wirklich gut wenn man mit soeinem Riesending durch den Zug wackelt.


----------



## kermit (18 Dezember 2008)

leg Dir halt die richtigen Lieferanten zu!

wir könnten ohne den DEHA-Kalender nicht überleben. Und von den Schraubenhändlern aus Künzelsau gibts auch so was. Und unser Nachbar druckt den Kalender für Lütze.

Aber zugegeben: alles etwa nur A0-Format (wenn ich mich nicht täusche).


----------



## johnij (19 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> sollte 1m - 1,2m höhe haben und schön breit


 
Moin Maxi,
was du suchst habe ich.....
Das Problem wäre der Versand.....
Falls Du Interesse hast, kannst Du mir eine PN schicken...


----------



## maxi (23 Dezember 2008)

Was drauf ist, eher zweitrangig.
Nur mein Vrogestezter hat sein Büro gleich nebenan und schaut durch die Glaswand auf meinen Nacken.

Da ich ihn den Anblick nicht durchgehend antun möchte. möchte ich die Glaswand mit einen Kalender verschönern.
Also so 1,1m hoch muss er schon sein.

Grüsse


----------



## maxi (23 Dezember 2008)

Leider kann ich hier nur 1m breit drucken.
Sonst hätte ich mir einen geplottert 

Zusammengeklept würde es etwas zu auffällig aussehen.


----------



## Waelder (23 Dezember 2008)

wie wärs mit januar bis juni ausdruck und Juli bis Dez ?? Dann hast 2m²

oder 4 fach ala posterdruck dann hast 4m² der ist sicher gross genug. Das klebeband hinten drauf oder beim überlappen doppelklebeband. Passt. ist halt einzigartig.

Bäp me a kalender.....


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Was drauf ist, eher zweitrangig.
> Nur mein Vrogestezter hat sein Büro gleich nebenan und schaut durch die Glaswand auf meinen Nacken.
> 
> Da ich ihn den Anblick nicht durchgehend antun möchte. möchte ich die Glaswand mit einen Kalender verschönern.
> ...



Ich habe gerade echtes Mitleid mit Deinem Chef und wünsche ihm das Du einen passenden Kalender findest.

PS: Wie wäre es mit einer Kalendertapete? http://www.designleben.de/slawinski-all-year-long-kalendertapete-p-1877.html


----------

